# [French NR] Edouard Chambon 1.66 2x2x2 Single



## riversible (Jan 10, 2009)

1.66 by Edouard chambon






And this is me, before the 1.66 of chambon (in the same table); 2.05, 6 moves + LL skip


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow nice solves!

Here's how to embed on the forum: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1230

1.66 by Edouard Chambon







And this is me, before the 1.66 of chambon (in the same table); 2.05, 6 moves + LL skip


----------

